# what do you suggest?



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

my terrible gas+constipation+bloating problems continues everyday for last 3 months and my current gastroenterelog does not know anything. tomorrow, i am planning to go to the emergency. what kind of specialist do you suggest? gastroenterelog or internist? when i eat tomato, onion, parsley, or anything with sugar i start to have diarrhea. no improvement whatever i do. maybe, my problem is realy not ibs.

i always feel twitches in the right part of my abdoman:as if fluid or gas is moving. not even sure this is bowel movement. what is going inside me? i am about to loose mind.


----------

